# False pregnancy - Galastop experiences?



## kabooi (Oct 12, 2013)

My girl is going through a false pregnancy, producing milk and enlarged nipples etc. She is also intolerant of male dogs. The dogs are all still really really interested in her, (is this normal???? Its been ages. She hates it)

The vet has gave us some galastop but want your experiences. I dont know anything about it....she didn't tell off side effects or stuff.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I can only tell you about my experience. I used it as Bess was also producing milk. It worked like a charm, and Bess was back to her old self within days. 

But, she list all her feathering, and even a year later her tail feathers aren't as good as they were. People in my breed (Irish Setter) seem to think this is a result of Galastop, and although vets won't give a definite confirmation, they haven't denied it was the hormone treatment that caused this. 

I don't know your breed, or if you show, but I've been told by many breeders that they would not give Galastop to a bitch they were considering breeding from at some point in the future. 

Apart from the possible effect on breeding, and possible effect on coat d say Galastop is excellent and works well and fast. If you have a purebred dog you may want to ask your breeder for their advice, and whether there are any known side effects in the breed.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

My older dog had it as she was due to be spayed and had a phantom. 

It made her very sick, vomiting 3-5 times every morning. 
It worked, but unless you are in a hurry to get the phantom over with, then I go for something more gentle. JMHO.


----------



## kabooi (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, just that I read some not so nice things about it online, that it could cause more aggression , a season, hyperness, sickness etc...

We are in a kind of rush as we want to get her done ASAP.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Fantastic stuff, my dog was so ill with a false pregnancy after a spay that she lost 2kg which in a dog that normally weighs 9.3kg its rather alot. Pickle has mastitis, milk pouring constantly from her nipples, depression, a high temperature. She wasn't eating, just nesting with anything she could find.

" days into the Galistop her temperature was down and the milk was drying up, she began to eat and although the depression lasted a while after the nesting stopped. 

I can honestly say the Galistop was worth every penny.

No side effects afterwards just one happy little dog who got back to her old self much more quickly.


----------



## kabooi (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok I feel loads better now. I will begin it tomorrow. She hasn't been depressed, but has been nesting and has very enlarged/milky boobies. Behavioural wise she has been very snappy/reactive/aggressive more towards the boys and protective of her self.

The boys are still so sexually interested in her though. Is this normal? Poor thing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> I can only tell you about my experience. I used it as Bess was also producing milk. It worked like a charm, and Bess was back to her old self within days.
> 
> But, she list all her feathering, and even a year later her tail feathers aren't as good as they were. People in my breed (Irish Setter) seem to think this is a result of Galastop, and although vets won't give a definite confirmation, they haven't denied it was the hormone treatment that caused this.
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of Galastop causing coat changes, so I did a bit of digging, and... voila! Not changes in coat quality, per se, but this 2003 paper did find some dogs had colour changes.

It does say the changes were temporary, and that they only seemed to occur when cabergoline (Galastop) was given for over two weeks.

*Coat colour changes associated with cabergoline administration in bitches*
_C. Gobello et al; 2003. JSAP 44: 352-354._

Cabergoline or bromocriptine were administered orally to 60 bitches at doses of 5 μg/kg and 15 μg/kg daily, respectively, for two to 45 days for the treatment of pseudopregnancy or for oestrus induction. Seven of the dogs which received cabergoline for more than 14 days developed coat colour changes from the second week of administration to the next coat shedding. Of these, fawn-coloured bitches developed a yellowish coat colour while Argentine boar hounds became black spotted, mainly on their extremities. In previous untreated oestrous periods, these bitches had shown no coat colour changes. It is concluded that a colour shift in certain haircoats of particular breeds could be mediated through the inhibition of the secretion of melanocyte-stimulating hormone by the administration of the dopaminergic agonist cabergoline for more than two weeks. *Transient coat colour changes should be considered a possible side effect when planning long-term treatment with dopaminergic agonists in dogs*.


----------



## kabooi (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I feel a lot better, she is not a breeding bitch and I plan to get her done asap. I started galastop today, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Dorothy Radley (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello kabooi, did you give your dog Galastop and, if so, how did she get on with it? I take my bitch to the vet tomorrow for phantom pregnancy symptoms and I have been looking up Galastop. There are pros and cons to it but Rosie is very emotionally distressed and is just not eating. We need her sorted out soon. Thank you.


----------

